# Rub Leather to solve faster :)



## [email protected]! (Aug 7, 2010)

seriously try it, just rub your fingers on a leather belt or wallet for afew seconds before you solve. it gives you better grip and control, makes your solves smoother.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I did it. I rubbed my wallet and did a solve. 20.46... right on average.


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2010)

How have you not been perma-banned yet?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> How have you not been perma-banned yet?



I was wondering the same thing about you

on-topic: I don't see how this would help at all. I don't even understand how you came up with the idea. Did you just happen to touch your wallet and then set a new PB and think "wow it must have been the wallet"


----------



## Raffael (Aug 7, 2010)

dunno about rubbing leather, but i found out that washing my hands with soap gives me a better grip.
i guess it's just something about less sweat on your fingers.
actually having sweaty fingers means up to 40% slower times on clock for me.

When I have time, I'm going to do some sets of 25 or even 50 solves:
one without doing anything, one with washing hands with soap every few solves, one with using a normal towel, one with my wallet, one with a leather cloth.

post here, if you're interested in seeing the reesults and/or you want to have something included.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > How have you not been perma-banned yet?
> ...


Why would you want to ban Dene?

But I agree with you. I think OP was just committing a little _post hoc ergo propter hoc_ fallacy.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 7, 2010)

Aren't you the guy who has those crazy ideas to improve solving times?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow. Seriously guys? This isn't baseball...cut the superstition...or at least present it as superstition, not fact...


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

To get faster solves watch colorful anime (for color recognition), wash your hands with syrup and cold water (for grip), and do pilates to get your blood going.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> To get faster solves watch colorful anime (for color recognition), wash your hands with syrup and cold water (for grip),* and do pilates to get your blood going.*


That actually has some serious basis, though.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 7, 2010)

I notice that after about 10,000 solves you get faster solves.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 7, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> I notice that after about 10,000 solves you get faster solves.


Me too! I also noticed when I did a bunch of solves every day, for many days in a row, they started to get faster.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 7, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Rinfiyks said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that after about 10,000 solves you get faster solves.
> ...



I got slower by like 2 seconds. -.-


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 7, 2010)

cubing workout:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gamqkT1GtoA

get's the blood flowing.

My best solves are typically when I am on my excersize bike...


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 7, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > To get faster solves watch colorful anime (for color recognition), wash your hands with syrup and cold water (for grip),* and do pilates to get your blood going.*
> ...



True dat.


----------



## Winball (Aug 7, 2010)

I just lick my fingers for better grip


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Aug 7, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinfiyks said:
> ...



I lol'd


----------



## Lynrax (Aug 8, 2010)

I use this bal to make me faster


http://www.powerballs.com/


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 8, 2010)

Or you could just ......um.....practice? 

Even when you completely learn a new move set, or even new method, there are still ways to improve it. ALWAYS. can you fluently do your intuitive F2l? Learn some advanced tricks. Multislotting. Wrong and swapped slot methods. LL edge control. One look LL (JK). But really. Learn some new technique. It'll make you a lot faster. If you never stop learning new things at the cube, you'll always get 'better'.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Or you could just ......um.....practice?
> 
> Even when you completely learn a new move set, or even new method, there are still ways to improve it. ALWAYS. can you fluently do your intuitive F2l? Learn some advanced tricks. Multislotting. Wrong and swapped slot methods. LL edge control. One look LL (JK). But really. Learn some new technique. It'll make you a lot faster. If you never stop learning new things at the cube, you'll always get 'better'.



And then there's 1 looks first 3 layers


----------



## maggot (Aug 8, 2010)

I hate to point the obvious, since most of the people on this forum do it regularly, but fapping not only increases grip, but gets blood flowing all in one step! Just wash your hands after for supreme grip!


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

I rub this thing 4 times and do a little jig.


Spoiler


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> musicninja17 said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could just ......um.....practice?
> ...



Sure it not called 1 look last three layer.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > musicninja17 said:
> ...



How about OP3L
Orientation and permutation of 3 Layers


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



We should make another thread with all the names we can think of to solve it in one step.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, it'd only be like a few billion algs... F3L


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Yeah, it'd only be like a few billion algs... F3L



WE'VE GOT CHRIS TRAN, WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually there will be 519 quintillion aprox alg. I reckon L3L (last 3 layers) sounds better then F3L (First 3 Layers), I wonder who will be the first person to use this method in a comp.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL. Yeah, no prob for those full ZB/ZZ people.

Maybe A3L. All 3 Layers

It's not really the _first_ 3 layers nor is it the _last_ 3 layers, or it could be both.

OPA3LC: The Orientation and Permutation of All Three Layers Combined


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Actually there will be 519 quintillion aprox alg. I reckon L3L (last 3 layers) sounds better then F3L (First 3 Layers), I wonder who will be the first person to use this method in a comp.



It would be less than that because the current scrambles don't allow you to start with certain things done, so alot of possible algs are eliminated.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there will be 519 quintillion aprox alg. I reckon L3L (last 3 layers) sounds better then F3L (First 3 Layers), I wonder who will be the first person to use this method in a comp.
> ...



Oh really? Point me to the relevant WCA rule, please.

Also, how would there be 519 quintillion algorithms if there are only 43 quintillion positions of the cube?


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > hic0057 said:
> ...



I don't need to. Give me one scramble program that will let you skip f2l. Give me one program that gives you a cube that only needs PLL to be done. 

ect ect.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Cube Wikipedia says so and it's always right

Also it will be weird if someone got given an official scrambled cube in solved state


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


If a cube position with F2L done was selected when Cube Explorer did its selection for generation, you would get a scramble that only needed the LL done. Show me a program that checks for F2L to be done  There isn't one. The only reason you don't see scrambles with F2L done is because out of all the possible cube states, a tiny fraction of them have F2L done. Not because the scrambling program weeds them out.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


My point still stands. You'll probably never get those cases, especially in comp.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward: that's because of the probability, not because the scramble generators get rid of them. You could *still get them*. The probability of getting one of those cases is EXACTLY THE SAME as any other case.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Edward: that's because of the probability, not because the scramble generators get rid of them. You could *still get them*. The probability of getting one of those cases is EXACTLY THE SAME as any other case.



Yeah I've gotten than much.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

No. Your point doesn't stand- you said "the current scrambles don't allow you to start with certain things done." Your point is just plain wrong.
It's not likely, but no one ever made that claim. It's possible.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> No. Your point doesn't stand- you said "the current scrambles don't allow you to start with certain things done." Your point is just plain wrong.
> It's not likely, but no one ever made that claim. It's possible.





Edward said:


> My point still stands. *You'll probably never get those cases, especially in comp*.




This was what I was trying to say, my bad for my faulty wording.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 9, 2010)

If everyone in the whole world could scramble and solve the cube in one second, and did so for a whole day, the chances are about 0.55 that someone gets an F2L skip. If I did my maths right.


----------



## maggot (Aug 9, 2010)

I know this is not entirely relevant, but to add discussion to scrambles where f2l is done or only pll for you to solve cube, on 3x3 this is correct. The computer generated scrambles are split into optimum scramble and not optimum. It know the difference in LL scramble and one where 2 layer is solved, for any color, under any orientation before scrambling. To further expand conversation on this, when you look at 2x2 or pyra optimum scramble... I have gotten 2x2 scramble R U F'... that's all the scramble was, and it was optimum. I have gotten scramble where I RUR' and the cube was solved. I guess for 2x2 it assumes green white orientation but does not always account for color neutral??? Which most people who are 2x2 solvers, color neutral is a necessity. I'm not too sure about thid, but I find it interesting. Back to 3x3, LL scrambles are able to be generated, but they never come up on optimum scramble.. maybe random scramble, but the program the WCA use for scramble I'm sure is optimum, or else you would see time way less than 7.03 in competition. Anyone who was lucky enough to get 3/4 f2l or f2l skip would be world record holders and the record would be a matter of chance and not skill... even though a lot of the good times in comps we see do have easy cross and f2l and sometimes oll or pll skips, it not because the scramble wasn't optimum, it is just efficient scramble for the solvers method of solving the cube. If that make any sense..


----------



## Samania (Aug 9, 2010)

Back on topic.. I thought it kind of worked


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 9, 2010)

maggot said:


> I know this is not entirely relevant, but to add discussion to scrambles where f2l is done or only pll for you to solve cube, on 3x3 this is correct. The computer generated scrambles are split into optimum scramble and not optimum. It know the difference in LL scramble and one where 2 layer is solved, for any color, under any orientation before scrambling. To further expand conversation on this, when you look at 2x2 or pyra optimum scramble... I have gotten 2x2 scramble R U F'... that's all the scramble was, and it was optimum. I have gotten scramble where I RUR' and the cube was solved. I guess for 2x2 it assumes green white orientation but does not always account for color neutral??? Which most people who are 2x2 solvers, color neutral is a necessity. I'm not too sure about thid, but I find it interesting. Back to 3x3, LL scrambles are able to be generated, but they never come up on optimum scramble.. maybe random scramble, but the program the WCA use for scramble I'm sure is optimum, or else you would see time way less than 7.03 in competition. Anyone who was lucky enough to get 3/4 f2l or f2l skip would be world record holders and the record would be a matter of chance and not skill... even though a lot of the good times in comps we see do have easy cross and f2l and sometimes oll or pll skips, it not because the scramble wasn't optimum, it is just efficient scramble for the solvers method of solving the cube. If that make any sense..


Most of it didn't make sense.
I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that optimum scrambles preclude the possibility of an F2L skip. They don't. 
You're right, if a situation came up where there was a scramble in competition that had F2L solved, we'd have a predicament. But, chances are, we won't have to deal with that. Not because it's impossible with optimum scrambles, but because it's incredibly unlikely that a cube state with F2L solved is selected by Cube Explorer for generation.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 9, 2010)

I heard that bibs make your times faster.


----------

